# NAME THE REINDEER CONTEST



## Scott (Dec 15, 2007)

NAME THE REINDEER CONTEST

What with all the nasty winter weather happening around the world, Santa needs a new reindeer to help pull his sleigh this Christmas!  Since Santa loves us here at the IAP (even after all those strange letters last week!), he wants us to name his newest reindeer!

This contest is just for fun!  It is not intended to be serious at all.  Just post here, in this forum, your suggestion for the name of Santaâ€™s newest reindeer.  You may enter no more than twice, and you may include pictures, descriptions or, yes, even videos (for you Chuckie!).  Keep it down to a couple of paragraphs, and keep it clean, as this is a family forum.

I will run this contest from now, on the 15th of December, until 5:00 pm Mountain time on Friday December 21st.  Judging will be by anonymous judges, and their decision will be final.

Itâ€™s time to start . . . . Now!

Scott.


----------



## Aderhammer (Dec 15, 2007)

well actually he should get twins and name them Crash and Burn!
hmm how about Roganit? (isn't it fun putting random letters together?lol)


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll throw in my first one. 

I would name him Dinner. Santa already has enough to pull the sled and no sense in feeding another one when he can feed you.


----------



## R2 (Dec 15, 2007)

Well obviously with increasing world population Santa needs an extra reindeer to help with the extra workload.
How about "Woomera", an Australian Aboriginal word for a device used to assist in the throwing of a spear to make it go farther and faster?
About time the southern hemisphere got a go.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 15, 2007)

Well since Santa LOVES the IAP so much, and since the cold weather is setting in everywhere, it only seems appropriate to name the reindeer with a name that would cover portions of the IAP membership, and yet relate to something warm and memorable.  With the other names already given to his reindeer, we need a name that is unique and different.  So I immediately thought of combining some letters in a certain pattern like 

         ALAMED4CAVMUDOC!! 

This would cover where a lot of hot air comes from on this forum and should give jet propulsion to Santa's sleigh in additon to keeping Santa and the reindeer warm, and help Santa to remeber the IAP membership (at least us good ones) everytime he calls for the reindeer.  I think everyone can figure out where the letters came from.  [][][}]

Rob


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 15, 2007)

It was a warm January day, when Mrs. Clause decided to go for a drive and check on the candy-cane farms.  The elves were on vacation, and Santa needed something to do for the day, so he headed out to the shop.  
    Now Santa hadn't been in the workshop in years, but figured it was time to roll up his sleeves and see what he remembered from his days as a Santa-apprentice a millennia ago.    As Santa looked around in the shop, he found the order forms that the elves had left before they went on Vacation after Christmas.  In shock, Santa saw that the elves wanted to order a state-of-the-art kiln to dry out the wood, as it was full of checks and was beginning to warp.  
   Santa was, by nature, a frugal fellow.  He hadnâ€™t gotten to where he was today by throwing out wood, and was sure there must be a way to prevent the rest of it from warping without buying new machinery.  His elves were getting lazy, he decided. He'd have to find a way to get  the moisture content of the lumber pile down so they can start making some sleighs for the kids later on in the year.  
   Now Mrs. Clause had  told him the night before that his only job today was to come up with a name for the new baby reindeer that Rudolph's mom gave birth to last week, but Santa tends to forget things when they're not written down (that's why he makes those giant lists!), and it completely left his mind.  Santa strolled out to the shop, put on his fur-lined shop smock (now a little tight around the midriff - he was much thinner when he was apprenticing!), and set his Saintly halo on the hook on the wall.   He stared at the lumber, and probed it with his handy-dandy moisture metre.  Since Elves are by nature a warm-weather creature, he keeps his shop pretty warm.  The ice from the roof was melting on the floor, and his wood was sitting right on the concrete in one giant pile!  He stared, and stared at it, but nothing came to mind.  Finally, he thought of the solution, just as Mrs. Clause drove up in her donkey-pulled sleigh (Santa wouldnâ€™t let her near the reindeer) 
   Delighted that he didnâ€™t have to spring for a new kiln, he ran out and yelled out to her, â€œIâ€™ve got it!  Stickers!â€ 
And thatâ€™s what Mrs. Clause named the new reindeer.  

(Sorry itâ€™s long, but Iâ€™m obviously bored!)  []


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 15, 2007)

Entry #2 - no story behind it though - 

Delrin 

('cause it's penturning related and just sounds cool!) 

Andrew


----------



## thewishman (Dec 15, 2007)

CA The Glue-nosed Reindeer. Give him a job and he sticks to it.

Chris


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmm, well for guess number 2 I think I will go with Spirit. 

Everyone needs some Spirit in their life regardless of what they believe in. Spirit is what keeps us striving to make ourselves and those around us better.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> 
> Well since Santa LOVES the IAP so much, and since the cold weather is setting in everywhere, it only seems appropriate to name the reindeer with a name that would cover portions of the IAP membership, and yet relate to something warm and memorable.  With the other names already given to his reindeer, we need a name that is unique and different.  So I immediately thought of combining some letters in a certain pattern like
> 
> ...



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm right there with you, Cav!! That's funny, albeit a bit too long to roll gracefully off the tongue.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 15, 2007)

Since the other reindeer have "action" names... i.e. Prancer and Dancer and all that, and since the new name is supposed to tie in with the IAP, then I would go with.....

<center><h1>Turner!</h1></center>


----------



## Monty (Dec 15, 2007)

I like Olive..........Olive the other reindeer


----------



## cigarman (Dec 15, 2007)

I like SKEW because its a sharp name. []


----------



## DocStram (Dec 15, 2007)

Hmmmmmm how about naming one reindeer * "Carpe Lignum" * (Seize the Wood) and the other *"Torne Lignum" *(Turn the Wood). I didn't take four years of Latin for nothin'! []


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 15, 2007)

Got it. Collet! It even fits in with the rest. On Collet, on Cupid, on ... you get the idea.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 15, 2007)

This is not going to be an easy contest to judge!  [:0]


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 15, 2007)

How about "Penny"??? Simple, to the point, and its what we do!


----------



## DocStram (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostintheWoods_
> 
> How about "Penny"??? Simple, to the point, and its what we do!


We "penny"???


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> Hmmmmmm how about naming one reindeer * "Carpe Lignum" * (Seize the Wood) and the other *"Torne Lignum" *(Turn the Wood). I didn't take four years of Latin for nothin'! []




For nothing I can think of anyway!![}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, coming up with a good name isn't easy.  I guess I am drawing a BLANK for a good name!!

BTW, for those Latin speakers in the audience, Blank is my suggestion for a name. [}]


----------



## LostintheWoods (Dec 15, 2007)

Cav, that has undertones of censorship.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostintheWoods_
> 
> Cav, that has undertones of censorship.



Shannon, like you, I'm so CONFUSED!!!


----------



## smitty (Dec 15, 2007)

I like the name Diesel,  Santa's load is getting heavy.


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 15, 2007)

BURL...


----------



## Milpaul (Dec 15, 2007)

My vote is for Skewdolph! Someone stole his antlers to make pens so he had to find a new way to cut through the wind!


----------



## stevers (Dec 15, 2007)

How about "Rudolf the Round Nosed Scraper"


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 15, 2007)

how about Vice?  Santa needs a vice or two.


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 15, 2007)

OK, how about Donut....when Dasher blows a hoof, you put the Donut on.  It is a smaller deer and Santa can only go about 50 miles on it.  He keeps it under the floor mat in the back of the sleigh and it is usually lame (flat).


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 15, 2007)

How about Woody the Burlnosed Reindeer.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey you  WWW,COM  saddle up! its gonna be a long night


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 16, 2007)

Chatoyance......hee hee


----------



## Santa (Dec 16, 2007)

I find this to be a very interesting contest!  I'll be watching the entries carefully!  Ho Ho Ho!!  BTW, I posted my reaction the Dear Santa letters over in the Dear Santa Contest Winners thread.


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 16, 2007)

How about Wenge-and he's a pain for Santa to fool with


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, I have got it.  "Chuckie Baby Brave Reindeer of the Night" or I hammer you with another VIDEO!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 16, 2007)

stan


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok, I have got it.  "Chuckie Baby Brave Reindeer of the Night" or I hammer you with another VIDEO!!





Edit in a Photo Link of the new young buck before morphing into "Chuckie Baby Brave Reindeer of the Night"


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 17, 2007)

Abdul.  It fits with the sneaking in and leaving packages that are exciting to open!


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 17, 2007)

MMMMM.....Tastes like chicken....




> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> I'll throw in my first one.
> 
> I would name him Dinner. Santa already has enough to pull the sled and no sense in feeding another one when he can feed you.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jack I would like to buy a vowel please.....



> _Originally posted by great12b4ever_
> 
> Well since Santa LOVES the IAP so much, and since the cold weather is setting in everywhere, it only seems appropriate to name the reindeer with a name that would cover portions of the IAP membership, and yet relate to something warm and memorable.  With the other names already given to his reindeer, we need a name that is unique and different.  So I immediately thought of combining some letters in a certain pattern like
> 
> ...


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok, my entry name would be a quote from a very famous member, and has a Bill Cosby sort of ring to it....


"DAMHIKT"


I hope I didnt steal anyones future entry....(sorry ed...if I win anything I will send you all appropriate royalties and stipends)....


----------



## wudnhed (Dec 17, 2007)

Blankie - Wuddie - Penkit - Burlie - Drilbit - Dozer.  For some reason I like the last one best!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 18, 2007)

As we all know, reindeer tend to pick on newbies to their group - look at Rudolph's example...they bugged him, and bugged him until he was singled out by Santa and forced to pull the sleigh from the front while they slacked off behind him, with Rudolph none the wiser...

It was just as well - Prancer, Dancer, and Vixen spent more time in the off season talking about boys and trimming their hoof-lines than they did training.  Dasher was getting old, so he could only do short jaunts.  Donner had some 'thunderous' gas, so he couldn't be anywhere near the front, and Blitzen just kept talking about the ancient reindeer wars, over and over again to anyone that would listen. Cupid spent most of his time trying to fix up Comet with the house cat.  

Santa was a wise old elf - he knew that some new blood was needed.  This time of year, however, the only reindeer that are available have something wrong with them.  At market, there were two reindeer...one was a misshapen reindeer with a big nose all covered with bumps, the other seemed fine, except for the wild mane...figuring that a mane's could be cut, he took that one...until he realized it was channeling the spirit of Woopie Goldberg.  Bargain or not, that one went back to the market!  He went home  with the nasally endowed reindeer, named Earl.     

The reindeer had figured that something was up, and as Rudolph was the rookie to the group, he felt it was his obligation to give the new reindeer a nickname (couldn't do much worse than 'red-nose')  

SO, when the new reindeer was brought in, with a schnoz to remember in song, it was Rudolph's turn to crack a joke...

Santa introduced him as Earl, and Rudolph cracked: 

You mean:    Burly the Lumpy-nosed reindeer 

(I've really got to stop writing things past midnight!!) 

Andrew


----------



## drawknife (Dec 18, 2007)

What about spalty the half rotten reindeer?...


----------



## pssherman (Dec 18, 2007)

How about Mandrel, because he runs straight and true.

Paul in AR


----------



## Santa (Dec 19, 2007)

Ho! Ho! (it's my busy season ... I don't have time for all three).  

I'm posting this message with the hopes you IAP members step it up! Like, what's the deal???  This contest ends this Friday!!  So, how about gettin' those reindeer names entered in the contest? [V]


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 20, 2007)

O.K. Shameless buttkiss-Lets name it Scott.[}]


----------



## Scott (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sparhawk_
> 
> O.K. Shameless buttkiss-Lets name it Scott.[}]



Worse would be if you named him Buttkiss, and he LOOKED like me!!!   [)]

Scott.


----------



## THarvey (Dec 20, 2007)

How about *NIB*.  The reindeer that gets to the point.  (Move over Rudolph!)


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> 
> Ok, my entry name would be a quote from a very famous member, and has a Bill Cosby sort of ring to it....
> 
> ...



Make sure you do, so I can pass them on to the ex-member 
<center>I stole it from!!!</center>


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, Santa needs a new reindeer cause the old ones are wearing out.

Stuff happens!!  Including worn out reindeer(s).

So, go pick a nice strong young buck and purchase same.  He will now have to do most of the work unless you can motivate the others.

Call the new guy, 













<center>"WOLF"</center>

Assign him a position immediately ahead of Santa, behind the other reindeer, so they can't really SEE WOLF!

Now, he's a buck, so Vixen, Prancer and Dancer better move their female tails or he'll be "pushing" them from behind, if you know what I mean.

More important, the other males will most certainly "high-tail" it when they hear Santa yelling, "ON WOLF!!!"  As the primary predator for reindeer, the mere word, "Wolf", will cause adrenaline to pump, making the "ancient 8" move along.  Of course, hearing Santa CHEER for the WOLF, will also help remind the "erstwhile great team" that reindeer's natural place in the food chain is just below the "Santa" level.  So, when he returns from a hard winter delivery job, nothin' beats a great reindeer steak!!!

In short, I think it is obvious that 
<center>"WOLF"</center>
will accomplish far more than ANY OTHER reindeer names!!!

[)][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][)]


----------



## CrazyBear (Dec 20, 2007)

The new Reindeer had a dysfunctional navigation system and he couldnt turn to the left and he couldnt turn to the right He ran straight and true and kept on going so Santa just called him  'Oneway'


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2007)

Dawn's contribution (she didn't want to learn how to move pics, just for this silliness - wait for later silliness!)









Santa's motivation (Before he bought<center>_*"Wolf")*_</center>

AND


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sparhawk_
> 
> O.K. Shameless buttkiss-Lets name it Scott.[}]



Can't name it buttkiss, he played linebacker for the Bears!!![:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought his name was Oosik


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> 
> I thought his name was Oosik



Sorry, Gary

Walrus's are NOT fast and would make lousy reindeer.

"Oosik" might make the damsels move right along, tho'!!


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 20, 2007)

My second name would be one we do so much of anyway, and would fit.

Let's call the new reindeer SANDER.  It fits with the other reindeer's names, and reflects what we do the most of.

Rob


----------



## Santa (Dec 20, 2007)

<center>_*"Wolf")*_</center>

Ed, my boy, I don't quite see the humor in this cartoon of yours. Frankly, I find it a little disturbing. Don't bother leaving milk and cookies for me .... if you get my drift. [xx(]


----------



## Scott (Dec 21, 2007)

A-hem!  Last day for the contest!  There are some good entries so far, but there is lots of opportunity to snipe this contest at the last minute!  Come on!  Jump in and name that reindeer!   

Scott.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2007)

Santa,

You seem to have put on a few pounds and become more lethargic this year. (I recognize those traits from my trips to the mirror). 

When you come in for YOUR annual review, I think we should talk about the younger, more invigorating types that might like your job.  

ALTHOUGH there won't be other "Santa heads" on the wall, remember heads can roll without being mounted.

MERRY CHRISTMAS you OLD elf!!!

Now, get out there and break the sound barrier - you got work to do!!![:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 21, 2007)

Swarf, or Sawdust.  Something we all make of one sort or another


----------



## Santa (Dec 21, 2007)

Scott .....

Mrs. Claus just finished her preliminary check on my reindeer.  Looks like "The 2C's", as I like to call them, are going to be out of action. I know a lot of children are going to be disappointed to hear about Comet and Cupid. None the less, I'll be calling up two of my reserve reindeer. 

Your contest becomes even more important than previously thought. I implore the judges to select two of the finest names from all of these wonderful entries! 

Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Santa_
> 
> Scott .....
> 
> ...



HOLD ON THERE, Santa!!!

You falling for that "sick reindeer" stuff, again?????

Look, whisper "sweet nothings" in their ears:

(sung to Jingle bells)

Reindeer steak, reindeer steak
What a treat to eat.
Any deer thats staying here 
Will soon be Christmas MEAT!!!!

I think they'll get the subliminal message.

Coupled with "ON WOLF", you should get it in high gear pretty quickly.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 21, 2007)

> Reindeer steak, reindeer steak
> What a treat to eat.
> Any deer thats staying here
> Will soon be Christmas MEAT!!!!



Haven't laughed that hard in a while!  Catchy!!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2007)

Motivational, I thought!

(Yes, it is original, made it up a couple minutes ago)


----------



## Santa (Dec 21, 2007)

"Reindeer steak, Reindeer steak"??

I like your style Little Eddie! Here's a suggestion for you ..... spend the 24th making room in your shop.  Santa's gonna be delivering that Vega Bowl Lathe you've always wanted!!


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 21, 2007)

Straight from deep within the valuable archives right here at IAP a suitable name for the new reindeer appears.  Many of the people that have entered this contest were not even members when this name was introduced here at IAP in 2005.  Finally, a name with historical relevance to the IAP:

"Shooting Star"


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 22, 2007)

I've notice the team and sleigh are lacking something.
I think the new reindeer's name should look like a license plate:

NPGJ


----------



## Scott (Dec 22, 2007)

This contest is now closed!  You hesitated, and now it's too late!  But that OK, because the Birthday Bash is only a little over a week away!  Get ready for a great month of activities, and more prizes than you can shake a stick at!  (Even a turned stick!)

I'll get these names to the judges, and try to announce a winner as soon as they decide.  Keep your fingers crossed!

Scott.


----------



## Santa (Dec 22, 2007)

Scott, my boy ..... the clock is ticking down.  The 2C's are definitely out of action.  I'm going to be using those two back up reindeer I told you about.  

Time is of the essence! Let's get those reindeer named so I can hit the road!  The clock is ticking down.  Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 23, 2007)

shameless bump

Rob


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 23, 2007)

So was it decided who won? Or did I miss it on another post?


----------

